# Linear Power 3002



## pragmatic (Dec 26, 2012)

First time poster from Southeast, TX. My son and I are upgrading the system in my old [his new ] 1993 Chevy Blazer (K5[full size]). I'm a packrat/border-line hoarder and kept my old components; Kenwood Electronic crossover KEC-202, 10-disc changer, KDC-4011 receiver. I have two amps; Eclipse 3640 and Linear Power 3002. All were in great working order 20years ago, but lacking digital com / auxillary (ipod) input, I'm guessing the receiver and crossovers are paper-weights. I’m open to suggestions and please correct me if I'm wrong, but my thoughts are to utilize the amps; Linear to power 2-12” subs and the Eclipse for the corners. I have not kept up with the technology and would appreciate any guidance before showing up at the installers with myn old box of goodies.
Dave


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

The 3002 bumps hard for a "300 watt" amp! I have one currently in my honda pushing one 10" and its loud! Before the honda it powered two 12's in a 93 chevy pick up and it was loud too! Always sounded great and never gave me problems. Keep it or sell it to me!


----------



## BoostedOne (Nov 15, 2012)

That linear power is just as bad ass today as it was in 1993. Youd probably have to step up to a 1600 to 2000w modern amp (and i mean quality modern) to equal it.

In my opinion the only thing the new amps really have going for them is most are 2 and 1 ohm stable in mono which gives more flexibility but that just takes a little planning to get around...

The newer amps are rated at higher voltage, distortion, etc. I still don't understand how the modern amps can put out more power than they take in lol. Must be some huuuuuuge caps in them lol

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

These guys are right, Linear Power is still known and referred to as some of the best ever built. That ones a keeper! Your son will thank you one day just do NOT let him trade it for a modern gazillion watt amp. That LP is likely to still be working in another 20 years.

The Eclipse is also a good amp to use for your "corners" - mids, components or coax. If you really want to take your install to the next level id def use that deck and changer as paper weights, you can get online (sonic, audiodeals, parts express ) and pick up a receiver that allows him to use Blue Tooth for his ipod and phone, get HD radio, has capabilities to plug in a USB device with ten times the songs that ol changer could hold AND that deck may also have built in cross overs for under $200 if you are a savvy shopper thus eliminating the need for your crossover. Id upgrade your old patch cables, those may likely be dry-rotted or close to it which will cause issues you dont want.

Recap...
Eclipse-keeper for corners
LP- sub
Kenwood deck, changer and xover - replace with new

My .02!

Steve


----------



## BoostedOne (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep. And if you put 200 for that deck limit you don't even HAVE to go online. I just installed my 3rd Alpine 137bt in my own vehicles(ok one was my neices car the other two were mine). Right off the shelf from best buy. Im either lucky or they are always on sale for like 170. Bluetooth for music streaming or hands free phone operation. Ipod, jumpdrive sockets, front rear and sub rcas. Internal cross over. I have an alpine that cost me about 550 back in 2002. It has every feature of that old one plus the modern stuff

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------

